# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] model LE32S86DBX/XEX Ανοίγει και κλείνει απο μόνη της.

## e-giannis

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Η Συγκεκριμένη tv μου κάνει το εξής: Ενώ βλέπω tv μετά απο κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα η τηλεόραση μια ανοίγει, μια κλείνει απο μόνη της και έπειτα το κάνει συνέχεια ανα κάποια λεπτά. Μήπως ξέρετε πιο μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα;
Είδα στη πλακέτα τους πυκνωτές με μια πρόχειρη ματιά μου φαίνονται ok δεν είναι  φουσκωμένοι, υπέθεσα ότι εκεί μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα. Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## e-giannis

Κάποια ιδέα υπάρχει να τη δοκιμάσω;

----------


## manolo

Κάνε ένα firmware update φίλε μου σε πρώτη φάση.

----------


## e-giannis

Καλησπέρα Μανόλη έκανα μια έρευνα για να βρω το firmware, αλλά δεν  βρίσκω τίποτα...για το συγκεκριμένο model της samsung. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα firmware, διότι το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται μετά απο λίγα λεπτά( για 10 με 20 λεπτά βλέπεις κανονικά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.)

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη,
το ότι το κάνει μετά από 10 ή 20 λεπτά δεν σημαίνει ότι αποκλείεται το firmware. Δεν λέω ότι είναι σίγουρα αυτό απλά σε κάποιες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις καλό είναι να περνάς το τελευταίο firmware - ΑΝ ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ - που είναι και ανέξοδο, ώστε να αποκλείσουμε τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο.
Σε δεύτερη φάση αρχίζεις να ψάχνεις ελαττωματικά πυκνωτάκια..
Στο site της Samsung έχει το μοντέλο BDX και όχι DBX που γράφεις..Όντως δεν βρήκα firmware αλλά θα μπορούσες να τους κάνεις κι ένα τηλέφωνο στο technical support.

----------


## e-giannis

Καλησπέρα Μανόλη τηλεφώνησα στη samsung στο technical support και μου είπανε ότι για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν υπάρχει firmware, επίσης άλλαξα στη πλακέτα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται, βλέπεις για λίγα λεπτά και μετά χάνεται η εικόνα έπειτα απο 3 με 4 sec επανέρχεται και μετά το κάνει συνέχεια.

----------


## giannhsitia

αποσύνδεσε την Function.

----------


## ezizu

Άλλαξε τα button χειρισμού (ή ολόκληρη την πλακέτα με τα button)  που βρίσκονται επάνω στην τηλεόραση , ή αποσύνδεσε την πλακέτα όπως σου προτείνει και ο Γιάννης παραπάνω (απλά στην περίπτωση που την αποσυνδέσεις, θα μπορείς να λειτουργείς - ρυθμίζεις την τηλεόραση μόνο από το remote control).

----------


## e-giannis

Γεια σας παιδιά
αποσύνδεσα την πλακέτα όπως μου προτείνατε αλλά δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση, το πρόβλημα παραμένει....

----------


## ezizu

Όσο αφορά το πρόβλημα της τηλεόρασης έχεις γράψει τα εξής : 
_Ενώ βλέπω tv μετά απο κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα η τηλεόραση μια ανοίγει, μια κλείνει απο μόνη της και έπειτα το κάνει συνέχεια ανα κάποια λεπτά_ 
και 
_το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται, βλέπεις για λίγα λεπτά και μετά χάνεται η εικόνα έπειτα απο 3 με 4 sec επανέρχεται και μετά το κάνει συνέχεια._
Μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις τι ακριβώς εννοείς όταν λες :
α) ανοίγει και κλείνει από μόνη της ( δηλαδή κάνει power on/ power off ,ή ανάβει και σβήνει ο φωτισμός της οθόνης )  
β) χάνεται η εικόνα (δηλαδή μαυρίζει τελείως η οθόνη ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο) ;

----------


## e-giannis

Χάνεται η εικόνα δηλαδή μαυρίζει τελείως η οθόνη και έπειτα  επανέρχεται η εικόνα. Βλέπεις λίγα sec, χάνεται η εικόνα και η διαδικασία επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχόμενα.

----------


## ezizu

Το πρόβλημα αυτό πιθανότατα προέρχεται από προβληματική/ες  λάμπα/ες της οθόνης (ή ακόμα και από προβληματική καλωδίωση ή σύνδεση πάνω στις λάμπες), ή από το inverter.  
Προφανώς όταν μαυρίζει η οθόνη, ο ήχος δεν χάνεται, σωστά ;

----------


## klik

Ο ηχος;; Βγαλε μια φωτογραφία απο την πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου πανω κατω. Αν ηταν λαμπα backlight με πρόβλημα θα εκανε Shutdown το backlight μεχρι το επομενο αναμα απο το κουμπι, δεν θα ξανααναβε....

----------


## e-giannis

Όταν μαυρίζει η οθόνη ο ήχος χάνεται... οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο backlight. 
Η πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού και πάνω και κάτω φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση σχεδόν καινούργια.

----------


## vp74

Στην θέση σου (χωρίς να γνωρίζω την tv) μιας και λες πως χάνεις κ τον ήχο... θα δοκίμαζα το εξής. Θα μετρούσα τις τάσεις από το τροφοδοτικό προς την mainboard (στην φύσα της main) πριν περάσει σε αυτήν. Αν οι τάσεις είναι οκ τότε θα έκανα αποσύνδεση την καλωδιοταινία από την main προς την tcon. Αν ο ήχος εξακολουθούσε να υπαρχει τότε θα υπέθετα πως είναι κάποιος smd πυκνωτής στην main κοντά στην φύσα που πάει προς tcon. Ολα αυτά βέβαια αφού η tv οταν χανεις εικόνα κ ήχο δεν πέφτει σε standby.

----------


## pipilas

αν οι τασεις στο τροφοδοτικο ειναι σωστες
βαλε μια αντισταση 1ΚΩ απο τα 5V στο StandBy On στην φυσσα του τροφοδοτικου
και πες μας αν σβηνει..??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

γράψε κατ'αρχήν αν φοράει το τροφοδοτικό ΒΝ44-00192Α
οταν σβήνει η εικόνα  στην τάση των 24ν δες αν πέφτει στα 20ν αν πέφτει είναι INVERTER αν δεν κάνει πτώση τάσης είναι T-CON  έτσι για να έχεις εικόνα της βλάβης

----------

jakektm (18-08-15)

----------


## e-giannis

Καλημέρα παιδιά
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια το φίλο Δημήτρη που μου έστειλε σε προσωπικό μήνυμα  τη σωστή λύση στο πρόβλημα: η τηλεόραση παίζει (ασταμάτητα) εδώ και τρεις ημέρες κανονικότατα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Η λύση είναι πας στο service menu (πατάς απο το τηλεκοντρολ το παραπάνω συνδυασμό info,menu,mute,power) πας στην επιλογή ajust και κάνεις off τις επιλογές watchdog ,d-watchdog.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρουν που δείξατε.

----------

angel_grig (11-09-18), manolo (27-08-15)

----------


## KTHNOS

> Καλημέρα παιδιά
> Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια το φίλο Δημήτρη που μου έστειλε σε προσωπικό μήνυμα  τη σωστή λύση στο πρόβλημα: η τηλεόραση παίζει (ασταμάτητα) εδώ και τρεις ημέρες κανονικότατα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Η λύση είναι πας στο service menu (πατάς απο το τηλεκοντρολ το παραπάνω συνδυασμό info,menu,mute,power) πας στην επιλογή ajust και κάνεις off τις επιλογές watchdog ,d-watchdog.
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρουν που δείξατε.


Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το Δημήτρη και το forum, για τη λύση σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με μια Samsung LE40M86BD !!!

----------


## gpav1376

> Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το Δημήτρη και το forum, για τη λύση σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με μια Samsung LE40M86BD !!!



ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και η δικια μου εφτιαξε

----------


## leosedf

Θα κανα 10 μέρες μπαν για τα greeklish αλλά κοιτώντας άλλαξα γνώμη και το κανα μόνιμο.

----------


## Papas00zas

Μπάναρε και όσους γράφουν τονισμένα κεφαλαία μπας και στρώσουν(και δεν ειρωνεύομαι αντιθετως σοβαρολογώ)

----------

